

5 Reasons to Apply to be a Presidential Innovation Fellow (Deadline is Today) - seanherron
http://herron.io/5-reasons-to-apply-to-be-a-presidential-innovation-fellow

======
dalek2point3
Special plug for the OpenStreetMap innovation fellow!

[http://www.whitehouse.gov//innovationfellows/projects#sectio...](http://www.whitehouse.gov//innovationfellows/projects#section-
round-3)

Round 3 Presidential Innovation Fellows will work on five Crowdsourcing
projects that seek to create interesting opportunities and solve unique
challenges.

Open Street Map for Diplomacy, U.S. Department of State

OpenStreetMap (OSM) is a free, editable map of the world built by a community
of mappers who contribute and maintain data about roads, trails, cafés,
railway stations, and much more, all over the world. During disasters like the
2010 Haiti earthquake, volunteers around the globe can use OSM to quickly
build maps of uncharted or poorly charted regions, with the goal of rapidly
getting help to where it is most needed. This project expands on existing
State Department initiatives to: create and share open geographic data with
the OSM user community; support the growth of global technology communities
through stakeholder events around the globe; make citizen-driven mapping a
core component of ongoing engagement with civil society; and openly share the
outcomes of civic engagement efforts to help inform humanitarian and
development projects around the world.

